# Please help me with some ideas.....



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you considered washcloths or dishcloths as a simple quick first project.


----------



## cdstack (Aug 20, 2011)

How about something quick like fingerless gloves?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is Bertie's pattern for fingerless gloves. Very easy one for them to do:
Use size 8 needles and knitting worsted yarn. 
Cast on 34 sts. and work k1 p1 ribbing for 4 inches. 
Then 2 inches SS. 
Then 1 1/2 inches k1 p1 ribbing. 
Bind off and stitch the 1 1/2 inched closed and the 4 inches of k1 p1 closed, leaving the 2 inches of sts open for the thumb. 
Thanks Bertie.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Or these ones:
http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/WR1904.pdf
You could also do mug warmers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=mug warmers
or even beanies on two needles aren't real difficult
https://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dgjzx4rb_1432jn5jgk


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I like the idea of washcloths. I made several of them when I was learning. Since they are small, they do not take forever to make (which can lose the attention of kids). It is a great way to practice different stitch patterns can be without feeling it was a waste of time. I just thought it was pointless to spend hours practicing a stitch, never to use it for anything. 

Once the stitches are down, then I would move towards a scarf or bag of some sort. They do not take too long, and then can be used.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

cdstack said:


> How about something quick like fingerless gloves?


I agree with the suggestion of fingerless gloves, especially the kind that don't have any fingers but are just like little sleeves to slip on. Cowls are IN now so that might be a good idea too. for the children, maybe a textbook cover. Most of them are supposed to cover their books anyway to keep them in good shape.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow! You guys are awesome!! I love all the suggestions. Anyone else wish to comment? I'm happy with any project ideas. Thank you! Jane


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Whimsical knitted pencil toppers
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/aug_craftproj.html
Felted hearts
http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/51742.aspx

You may also want to ask for a copy of one of these books from your local library:

Kids Knitting: Projects for Kids of all Ages by Melanie Falick
Knitting (Kids Can Do It) by Judy Sadler
Kids Can Knit: Fun and Easy Projects for Small Knitters by Carolyn Clewer
Kids' Easy Knitting Projects (Quick Starts for Kids!) by Peg Blanchette


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For my 2 cents, do not do anything on circular needles. Basics need to be covered first. As to the washcloth idea. I find cotton craft yarn or Peaches and Creme type a very difficult first yarn. Make these in regular yarn and do 2 to sew together into a small pouch bag. Better yet. Knit a very long garter band for handle and use as the sides of tote as well. They can have fun playing with color and stitches.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Love that idea Dreamweaver. Can see a little bag being added to the Christmas shoeboxes. Maybe with their teddy inside!
I could knit a heart on it too! or stripes or .... endless ideas now going round and round.



Dreamweaver said:


> For my 2 cents, do not do anything on circular needles. Basics need to be covered first. As to the washcloth idea. I find cotton craft yarn or Peaches and Creme type a very difficult first yarn. Make these in regular yarn and do 2 to sew together into a small pouch bag. Better yet. Knit a very long garter band for handle and use as the sides of tote as well. They can have fun playing with color and stitches.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Small bags to hold cell phones would be good. They can make them as gifts for parents. Maybe even for themselves. It seems like kids with cell phones are getting younger and younger all the time. Maybe an Ipod holder? It can be knit as a flat piece and sewn up. If knit with larger needles, it's a quick satisfaction piece. I adapted one for my boss's cell phone for Christmas. She was always losing her Bluetooth earpiece and this was the perfect solution. She loves hers.


----------



## coffeejo (Feb 6, 2012)

how about Leg Warmers? there also good for wearing under pants /jeans. Good for circulation in legs


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Soap on a rope
http://web.mac.com/bethmcelliott/iWeb/KnitPatterns/SoaponRope.html
Owl puffs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-puffs
An easy teddy
http://www.freewebs.com/babypackproject/patterns.htm
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fast-finish-teddy-free-version
cat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-3
Monster chunks
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monster-chunks


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Balls
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oh-balls
Band cuffs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/band-cuffs
egg cosies
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chick-egg-cosies


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Simple squares for afghans,dish cloths,oven cloths,bath mats and cowls.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm joining in on the dish cloths, wristlets, and cell phone pockets.

enjoy&#9829;


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the dishcloth idea. Plain for the kiddos and with a pattern for the teens and adults. Just use worsted yarn instead of cotton and larger needles.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Having taught children for years (not knitting however), I say keep the first items very simple. Children need lots of repetition and encouragement because they discourage easily and lose interest when they do not succeed.

Let them make two garter stitch squares, one to keep and one for you. Then two simple stockinette stitch squares, one to keep, one for you. When done, you can display your squares by sewing them into an afghan or wall hanging. Do not worry if it is not perfect.

When they have the basics down, move on to a bag, or whatever using the stitches they have learned thus far.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


Washcloths, dishcloths, fingerless mittens, cowl for teens,

school hat http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=free%20school%20hats,

slippers http://www.tricoquelicot.com/en/Mountain_Form_Slippers.pdf


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Egg cosies are great because they're quick and you can start off with something very basic, just plain, purl and k2tog, then introduce more complicated stitches as they progress.

I've posted loads of designs on the forum, feel free to use any of them. The one I learned to knit with is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7655-1.html

very easy to make and with Easter approaching, it'd be appropriate.

Dave


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I personally love the idea of the fingerless gloves. They are very popular and the pattern provided by Sweetsue for Bertie's gloves sounds like it would give your students a variety of stitches to make the project interesting. I copies the pattern and am going to try it this afternoon.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think the washcloths are a great idea. Instant or at least almost instant gratification!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Headband


----------



## dynaryder (Jul 6, 2011)

I have also been teaching knitting at a store, but I have no choice in the curriculum. However, a beginner's first project should be something that is easily finished in a beginner class of 2 1/2 - 3 hours. The basics need to be practiced - knit, purl, cast on and off; stitch designs are for the next classes. Also, I don't think fingerless gloves are the thing to do. It should be something that does not require a second piece, and something that does not need stitched together. To me, fingerless gloves are not something that everybody wants - neither is a cowl. I like the dishcloth idea, or little purses or bags. They are small, can be finished in a class, and everyone might view them as something they can use. And definitely use straight knitting needles: for beginners it is hard enough to learn to hold the yarn without trying to explain knitting in the round. Remember, some people in the class may catch on quickly, and the project will seem "easy", but there may be someone struggling to get the stitches on the needle. So, my humble opinion is to keep the beginner class simple, keep the project small. Think "learn the basics" - the fun stitches and bigger projects will come in the next classes.


----------



## Knittah (Jul 11, 2011)

When I learned to knit at a LYS we made a vest with cables up the front and seed stitch around the neck and armholes. It took the entire 6 weeks but most of the things you needed to learn were incorporated in the garment.


----------



## JessieCluett (Oct 1, 2011)

How about a easy toy pattern say a teddy done in one piece. I am sure that you can get something off the internet for this. Good luck with your classes, and thank you for them. My mother talk me how to knit when I was small. If not toys then a square for a blanket, I am sure that when they see the blanket grow you will see their eyes light up to think that they made some of it themselves. For charity perhaps, or make one each for themselves gradually. Jessie


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mug rug can fill in the time, too.
Heart mug rug.
http://felting.craftgossip.com/2011/01/28/free-knit-pattern-cute-heart-mug-rug/


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

I teach kniting at he local senior center and beginner knitters always make something that they don't know what it is and we have alot of fun because the others will laugh but I them that we are not laughing at them but the fun of using it afterwards. The item is actually a duster to put on thetop of a broom, cane, or yardstick to dust high places. Cast on 16 sts. anysize needle and worsted weight yarn,you then just knit for 6" and you get I don't have a ruler so I tell them that you use a dollar bill because that is 6" then k 2 tog. across draw the yarn through the sts. and sew up the side Make a big pompom over 4 fingers and put it in the top. Make one yourself and you can see why you will have alot of fun especially with adults


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Knitted necklaces! I don't know where you are but how agout simple fingerless mitts aka "texting or computer" mitts.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

When I learned to knit the lady started me out on a very basic slipper. Therefore I am sold on slippers to begin with for children.


----------



## Haws (Oct 13, 2011)

Everyone has some great ideas. Keeping your patterns fresh and in style will help with the children. Everyone wants to wear something cool.
And your adults will love that they made the cool things for themselves, or their families. We all love to say, "I made this."


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

wow, if i wasn't a knitter, you gals would have me talked into it...or guys. what fun projects you came up with, love this group of peoplessss. just saying, you all are the bestest. and the links to the patterns, you are genisus', pretty sure, well, if not sure, at least pre...no no, i go to far. thanx for a fab good morning with fresh ideas.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

sorry... peopals..that is better...lol.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I think washcloths are good because my kids actually like to use them and they have lots of fun and easy patterns.


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, have you thought of just plain squares, (with children) then once finished, run single piece of yarn all the way around the edge & draw in, they can stuff & have their own soft ball, little bit of manipulation to get shape, but part of the fun.
Good luck xx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wrist bands or hats.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

How about headbands for the teens with a flower emblishment. Or, a triangle head/neck warmer.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd go with the face/dish cloth idea too.


----------



## hoo.com (Sep 17, 2011)

how about dishcloth for the adult. I love my dishclothes . they make a nice gift ,
are fun and easy to make. They can also be used as a wash cloth.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Having taught children for years (not knitting however), I say keep the first items very simple. Children need lots of repetition and encouragement because they discourage easily and lose interest when they do not succeed.
> 
> Let them make two garter stitch squares, one to keep and one for you. Then two simple stockinette stitch squares, one to keep, one for you. When done, you can display your squares by sewing them into an afghan or wall hanging. Do not worry if it is not perfect.
> 
> When they have the basics down, move on to a bag, or whatever using the stitches they have learned thus far.


Depending on how large the class is and the squares the ones for you could be put together for a charity blanket - they can learn that piece of knitting from the start.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

For the childrens ..how about a puppet, or simple toy animal..an inchworm book marker...finger puppets.


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

What great ideas everyone has had! I have taught knitting (mostly to adults) and just wanted to remind you, as did Dynaryder, that everyone learns at a different pace. So yes indeed, you need to start with something simple and square/rectangular, but let them know what other projects they'll be able to move on to. You want them to feel that sense of accomplishment in the beginning on something very basic, but some may pick it up so quickly that they want to move on to more stitches/techniques. I once taught a woman to knit with a scarf, and she immediately moved on to MITTENS as her next project - with no problem! Good luck.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

for the kids class why not start with a simple washcloth/dishcloth pattern. Any mom would enjoy such a simple handmade gift from a child, or the child could use it themselves. Cotton yarn is a smaller cost and you can get at three from a reg size skein. They have lot of fun bright colors as well.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

my first knitting project was a felted bag.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I learnt knitting with a project of simple teddy bear. It was all squares and our teacher embroidered the face and tied a little ribbon around our classes finished projects   . Hard to believe but I still have the bear.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> Having taught children for years (not knitting however), I say keep the first items very simple. Children need lots of repetition and encouragement because they discourage easily and lose interest when they do not succeed.
> 
> Let them make two garter stitch squares, one to keep and one for you. Then two simple stockinette stitch squares, one to keep, one for you. When done, you can display your squares by sewing them into an afghan or wall hanging. Do not worry if it is not perfect.
> 
> When they have the basics down, move on to a bag, or whatever using the stitches they have learned thus far.


I also, am a former teacher, and I would go with this idea! The collected squares would make a simple afghan, lapghan, or whatever... displayed, and then perhaps donated. The "kept" squares could be made into bags or pouches, depending on shape... One side stockinette, the other garter stitch.

The first real knitting project I remember doing as a child was making squares that we turned in to the Red Cross to be made into blankets for soldiers (now 
I think of it...it must have been veterans, as we made them in bright colors!)

I would definitely use wool or a pleasant acrylic yarn for first knitting... Cotton could really frustrate a beginner!

Have fun, and the kiddos will!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Not to knock what all have offered as "easy", I learned to make mittens with 4 needles when 13-taught by my Nonna. They were not hard to make, even without a pattern, and I still make them to this day...
Sometimes when you learn the most difficult first, everything else becomes easy!


----------



## susieh (Jul 4, 2011)

A cute idea for a simple garter stitch square is a knitted bunny. Check out the tutorial at [email protected]


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Balls
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oh-balls
> Band cuffs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/band-cuffs
> ...


Those egg cosies made me laugh out loud this morning. Thanks for starting my day out with a smile!


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

I found in beginning classes I'e done I found I needed to remember the following:

1. With both adults and children (as young as 8 years old)
the first project needed to be simple yet I gave the 
class a choice of two projects - the choice provided 
personal motivation.
2. Students learn three different or combined ways:
visually - auditory - kinesthetic and I needed to 
cover each step in all three modes and repeat it at 
least three times each.
3. REMEMBER THE LEFTIES.
and be prepared for them. Face a lefty when demonstrating so they see it the way they need to repeat it.
For righties has them sit behind you and demonstrate on very large needles and yarn.
4. After several sets of classes I found leaving cast on 
and cast off till the last class or two worked better.
Starting with cast on and off drove many of the students
nuts. So I learned to start with a garter stitch only 
project.

Also - depending on whether I supplied needles and yarn or not I used that as an additional opportunity - for kids I brought a 6-8 size needle with a worsted weight yarn and I pre-cast on the number or stitches so each child started right in on garter stitch.

They also liked and worked well with the sticks and string concept. I demonstrated the garter stitch with pencils and string; chop sticks and string or yarn; straws, pencils, and very large needles and a small rope - they thought it funny but also started to deal with the conceptual part of knitting.

5. Teach hand exercises - another thing to start them off 
right - it doesnt take long and I think is a basic.

6. Provide them with lists of websites and you tube videos 
that reinforce what you are teaching.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

There was a dishcloth in the shape of a valentine ..perhaps this would do for Valentines Day...It came from this site..


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Knit a Square http://www.knit-a-square.com/
This organization collects 8" squares from knitters all over the world, then organizes community groups in south Africa to stitch them into blankets for the thousands of AIDS orphans there.


----------



## Pam k3 P3 (Nov 6, 2011)

My GD wanted to make a scarf and also a blanket for her AG doll. This really motivated her to learn to knit.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Great Idea, plus teaches the children to give to others less fortunate.



LaurieJanesplace said:


> jdwilhelm said:
> 
> 
> > Having taught children for years (not knitting however), I say keep the first items very simple. Children need lots of repetition and encouragement because they discourage easily and lose interest when they do not succeed.
> ...


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea of the fingerless gloves then you can cover stitching also.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

My very first when I taught myself to knit was a fisherman knit sweater. Really! But I wouldn't recommend that. I like the idea of dish cloths. Small, simple, no finishing except for the ends. Perfect.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

for the children how about a simple band for a bracelet and add beads. The beads can be strung on the yarn and brought up as needed. A fast easy project, maybe about 5 rows with the middle row having the beads in it.


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

I think a head band/ear warmer would be a nice first project.


----------



## red911pj (Apr 30, 2011)

Slippers are always a fun,useful, and easy project for starters :0)


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

they could make a head band to match the gloves.....OR make two squares and sew them together to make a pot holder for Mommy.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Keychain fob! any old lumpy shape can become a keychain fob.


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been teaching knitting and I have found that students find switching back and forth between knit and purls difficult. Something with ribbing may not be the best first project.


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Dale Garn has a really neat pattern that would be simple but elegant. It is a scarf that is knit stocking knit stitch, then about two or three inches from the outer edges on bothe side, stitches are dropped and pulled all the way down then pick up two stiches at time from the ladders you just created and use a crochet hook to pull them up. Then you have a eautiful outer ruffle and ruching in the middle. I'l send you the link. Good luck with your class. I found it! Here's the link www.stringyarns.com I had the wrong company.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

You could do small baby blankets to give to a local hospital for premies.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a pattern for a Mistake Rib One-Button Scarf that I recently made. It is short, and quickly done, and easy, so would be a good pattern for beginners: http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Mistake_Rib_Pattern__D50699220.html


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the cowl idea for the adults, but you might want to give them a scarf option - some folks just don't get cowls! For the kids, they LOVE little bags. The idea someone posted of two squares with a band to make a tote is a great one. That could be mostly done in a single class - or the band could be the "take home" project, and learning to sew things together the first part of a second class.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

hi ..what about samples of different stitches.
say like dish cloth sizes


----------



## vtblume (May 6, 2011)

I am currently teaching my 6 year old grand daughter to knit, and we are making a very simple poncho for her American Girl doll. Most little girls seem to have one or something similar and it is a quick and easy pattern so they could have a finished product quite soon. Here is a link in case you are interested.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/dollsagponcho2.htm

As you can see it is just 2 simple rectangles in garter stitch. Hope this helps to give you another idea for your class.

Leila


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

When I taught my Grand-daughters I started with pot holders, which could also be used for hot pads on the counter. I bought verigated yarn and larger needles. They were so happy with the finished product and it was easy and did not take long.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Teenagers love the earwarmers, and they are a good beginner project. A neckwarmer with pretty buttons would be good for the adults! Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Here is Bertie's pattern for fingerless gloves. Very easy one for them to do:
> Use size 8 needles and knitting worsted yarn.
> Cast on 34 sts. and work k1 p1 ribbing for 4 inches.
> Then 2 inches SS.
> ...


I agree; fingerless gloves with no thumb--not a beginner's task--are quick and easy. An easy cowl from bulky yarn: knit flat to about 9 x 23 inches, twist once, and seamed. Easy as dishcloths are, I can't imagine a child wanting to work on one.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

do a belt add beads to it . simple doesnt take long .


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with mmccamant. I just don't understand washcloths or dishcloths, and I don't think kids will either.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you can find good insulation for it, how about pot holders?


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm Jean and have been enjoying the forum, just lazy about signing up to the message board. 

If you can find good insulation for it, how about pot holders?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dishcloths are a good way to learn. They incorporate both knit and purl and bind off.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I agree that circs should be saved for later projects. Me, I have dozens of scarves, I love them. Perhaps you could let the class vote on which of several simple projects to do. Incluede a simple scarf, washcloth, mitts.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

janesflute said:


> Wow! You guys are awesome!! I love all the suggestions. Anyone else wish to comment? I'm happy with any project ideas. Thank you! Jane


The project needs to be something they can wear and show off to their friends that is age appropriate. At those ages, they want something that will enhance their status with their friends. It doesn't have to be a flat object. They're smarter and more craftier than we give them credit for. An Internet search can bring this to you along with patterns and instructions. As I peruse the knitting sites, there are many projects that I don't do because they are for the younger set.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> Have you considered washcloths or dishcloths as a simple quick first project.


I second this one ........... that is how I learned all of the stitches & you do get a sense of accomplishment.... because you can see the beauty in it.......


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why not go with the Season.... I have heart patterns for beginners and really pretty for a baby mobile... send me your email ...I will mail to you write to


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

Maybe you could show them pictures of various projects and let them choose. Once they learn the basics, knit, purl,cast on, yarn over,I think they will be able to tackle about anything. Well, maybe not the ashton shawl. Have them practice swatches,if gauge is important. And dpns may not be all that difficult for younger children as you might think. Good luck!!


----------



## Luvstakwilt (Jan 16, 2011)

How about headband/earwarmers? They are not a lot of work and then they have something to wear for everyone to see what they created.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm joining in on the dish cloths, wristlets, and cell phone pockets.
> 
> enjoy♥


Me too on those ideas. Also, if it hasn't already been mentioned, little purses for girls are fun too. THey can be made from a rectangular knit piece, then folded, stitched, and closed with a button. If you have any boys in your class, they might enjoy making a simple hat (not on circular needles) by making a long rectangular piece, then drawing the yarn through one long end to close the top. They might need a little help sewing up the back seam, but I found that they are very receptive to learning how to do it when they know they will be able to wear the hat they made! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## TerrysCrafts (Dec 27, 2011)

I find the dishcloths shown on the band of cotton yarn to be easy and fun to knit for adults.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

janesflute-All the sugested projects listed look good. Another sugestion would be to go to the Lions Brand website and go through all their free patterns. You would probably find lots of fun begginner patterns there.


----------



## 23sept (Dec 23, 2011)

CindyM--You just gave me a great idea for my 9yr old gd who is learning to knit! Thanks so much. pat


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

When I taught, started with dish clothes and then a sampler pillow, we also made a ball to practice increase and decrease. I like the idea of a cowl.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

How about a bookscarf. You could use any yarn and any kind of stitch. Put some fringe on the end and voila. I think it would be a great project for kids. And if they like it, they can make some for their friends and maybe get them into knitting as well.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Omg are u overwhelmed? I would suggest baby bibs.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

See and try my baby bootie pattern on pictures site.


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

How about a simple garterstitch headband for the younger children? Wider to keep ears warm, or narrow for warmer climes.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Orangeville Sue (Mar 21, 2011)

How about a square and then sewn up to make a cell phone/ipod cover? Not to big as to lose interest, can be made in various stitches and not to big to learn to sew up knitted items.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Old tube socks make great insulation. I used them when I quilted hot pads.


jeanr3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Jean and have been enjoying the forum, just lazy about signing up to the message board.
> 
> If you can find good insulation for it, how about pot holders?


----------



## lulu11 (May 4, 2011)

a hat with bulky yarn


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

When I was in grade school in Germany, we had a class in what is called home ec here. We learned to crochet and later on to knit in either 2nd or 3rd grade. What was the first thing we did? Hot pads/potholders. I already knew how to knit and crochet at that time and was having a great time. Everyone eventually got the hang of it and finished the project. It was a great little gift to give to our moms. I think my mom might still have one of the hotpads all frayed and worn but still in use.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


I would probably start with a scarf because there's nothing better to learn consistent gauge, but do it as a sampler using knit and purl stitch patterns to show the different effects from using knit/purl combinations.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Strickliese, what is a bookscarf? Thanks!


----------



## Jeanne Beth (Sep 5, 2011)

When my grandmother taught me to knit I was six years old. I made a couple potholders then she had me make slippers. I felt such a sense of accomplishment. Everyone in the family got my handknit slippers. They are a quick knit and give a huge feeling of accomplishment. Lots of simple free patterns online.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I teach at the Edmonds Library. The projects I give new beginners is using a #8 needle do 20 stitches and do a hot pad or dishcloth. That way the get their tension down pat and actualy have something they have knitted that looks good. Also if you have young mothers a bib is really easy to do. #6 needles do 36 stiches and knit upward for 40 garter ridges(64 rows)Neck straps begin neck row by K10,bo 20sts knitfinal 10.Leave 1st 10sts on needle to be knitted later.Turn work k10 sts until strap is 5" long approx 21 ridge BO
return to 10 sts on needle holder k10 until strap is 4" make bottonhole(k4 bo2,k4 Next row k4 co2 using backward loop method. k4 contine knitting until 2nd starp matches the first one in length BO and sew button on.
The only thing about a scarf is its too long tension is tooloose too right, and then just right and it does not look good because the beginning of the scarf does not look like the end of the scarf because of not being good at tension in the bieginning. This is discouraging and that's why I changed to shorter projects that would produce good looking work.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I started knitting when I was about 7 and my mother taught me to knit a scarf. First all I did was Knit, then another one I did the jersey (knit one row, purl one row), and then another one two knits and two purls. I so much enjoyed it I still remember it and I am almost 65. I had three new scarfs with three different colours. They don't have to be very long and wide. So much fun to do and easy, they must not get discouraged for the beginning. Good luck with your teaching, I might do that for elderly people when I retire soon. I guess one day a week would be fun and they would have time to practice...
Lovely idea! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Small bags to hold cell phones would be good. They can make them as gifts for parents. Maybe even for themselves. It seems like kids with cell phones are getting younger and younger all the time. Maybe an Ipod holder? It can be knit as a flat piece and sewn up. If knit with larger needles, it's a quick satisfaction piece. I adapted one for my boss's cell phone for Christmas. She was always losing her Bluetooth earpiece and this was the perfect solution. She loves hers.


Cindy, that is such a cool pouch! Do you have a pattern for them? I would love it if you do.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a bookmark, knit like a miniature scarf. It does not take long and most younger kids are just getting into reading and might like to ave a bookmark.


----------



## Chickknitter9 (Nov 19, 2011)

Or maybe to make this pattern easier..if they are not ready for purl..do six rows or so of garter stitch intead of the rib.


sweetsue said:


> Here is Bertie's pattern for fingerless gloves. Very easy one for them to do:
> Use size 8 needles and knitting worsted yarn.
> Cast on 34 sts. and work k1 p1 ribbing for 4 inches.
> Then 2 inches SS.
> ...


----------



## addiction (Jul 29, 2011)

Because of your area and the cold weather you might consider leg warmers in novelty yarn. Teens would love these especially if they knitted them. They could be a real fashion statement and functional as well.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> janesflute said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! You guys are awesome!! I love all the suggestions. Anyone else wish to comment? I'm happy with any project ideas. Thank you! Jane
> ...


I agree that interest will promote learning. It's also easier when you have someone close that is there to help you. I do it with my d-i-l via Skype LOL She knit one hat before leaving Florida so it's a little easier to help her especially when I can show her on big needles via the camera. And with youtube videos ....cake! Sheri


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with Dreamweaver: don't start with cotton yarn. Unless allergies are a problem, wool is easiest for beginners. Also, please don't treat the lefties any differently. Knitting is done with both hands and trying to do it" left handed" only handicaps us by making it impossible to follow patterns in the future. The only good thing about knitting left handed (which I did first because I taught myself by mirroring) is that years down the line you are a step ahead when you discover you already know how to knit backwards.


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

yes my GD'a love to make cell phone/ipod cases and they are simple to make.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

How about knit slippers?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23863-1.html
These would be easy.
You could do knit squares or strips and 
the class could put them together for
an afghan to donate.
Dick


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters.


 I like the idea of a little pouch of some kind that can be completed within the first class and that will serve an immediate use such as a gift or for themselves.

That's so important for kids especially. I used to teach different kinds of needlework and even adults need that first "Ah hah! I did it" moment while they're still excited about learning something new. Just get them involved and successful right away.

I started to recommend this darling little wrist pouch as a perfect first project that can be finished very quickly. On second look at it, her copyright info says you cannot re-distribute it or use it for any kind of profit. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bow-pouch

There are, however, other neat little pouch patterns available for use like yours -- or simply design one yourself as your personal teaching piece.

You might want to have some items on display that show what they can do next with their new-found skills (maybe learn in the next class?)

BTW - I agree with those who warned about cotton yarn. It is not for beginners. Stay with worsted weight wool or acrylic.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think washcloths/dishcloths. They can use any number of stitch patterns, and the cloths finish quickly so students won't get bored or impatient.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

How about after the first simple project having them make a shopping tote?
There's an easy pattern at http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80716AD.html?noImages=
I made myself one, then daughter & mom wanted one, have made myself a couple more, use them all the time!
Great for helping make the earth better!


----------



## ptswheat (Aug 15, 2011)

What about a knitted headband or a small coin purse for the girls? My daughter is eleven and she loves both.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

How about boot toppers? I made a pair of Ugg toppers that we're very quick and easy.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Please remember that when you begin teaching children to knit, keeping up with the stitches on the needle is a challenge. When I taught 3rd graders, I had them all bring a set of size 8 needles and one skein of worsted weight wool. The needles were many different colors, so the children "traded" one of their needles for one of a different color for just that first lesson (they were all size 8). Then when we began knitting, it was easy for them to see which needle went in back to pick up the wool, and which was in front. We made simple squares, one for them to take home, and for the quick learners, one to donate to make lap blankets at the end of the course for the assisted care home near the school. By the end of course, all of the kids had made at least one square to donate (teaching maybe the most valuable lesson of all-that it's important to give back). At first, they shouldn't be decreasing or making complicated stitches, but should be counting to make sure they haven't dropped or lost stitches they started with. Fancy will come next


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

My first project was slippers. That was years ago. If you google "Aunt Martha's Slippers," you'll get a pattern just like them. Only knits, purls, and the dreaded sewing together.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

plcox22 said:


> Headband


This is a great idea as children by nature are all about themselves and would be motivated to do it!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Strickliese said:


> It is a bookmark, knit like a miniature scarf. It does not take long and most younger kids are just getting into reading and might like to ave a bookmark.


Yea, I was a school librarian and I love that idea. Great for anybody. Thanks, Penny


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

What about a simple belt they could tie around their waist.
or a cuff bracelet?
something small they could finish and wear quickly.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

How about coasters. Just a smaller dishcloth.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You can teach them how to make a purse. It'd be just a long rectangle, and then you'd fold it in thirds and seam it. They could bring a funky bead or button to put on the front, or they could buy one. You could teach them I-cord for the handle. Or, you could cast on, say, 100 stitches, and then immediately after bind them off. That makes a nice, longish handle for the purse.

Hazel


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

How about knitting squares for a lap blanket or an Afghan for charity, or a nursing home?


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for all of the ideas and helpful hints! I'm continually amazed by the different things beginning knitters can make with a basic knit stitch. I also love the idea of making squares to turn into a blanket for donation. You are all so inspiring, and I appreciate your taking the time to write with your projects and ideas. Thank you!!! Jane


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe when they are done you could post some pictures of their creations for all of us to see. (With their permission of course) I know, I am curious. I would love to see what ideas they come up with.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Mug rug can fill in the time, too.
> Heart mug rug.
> http://felting.craftgossip.com/2011/01/28/free-knit-pattern-cute-heart-mug-rug/


I like the mug rug or small dishcloth idea to start. You can make it as small as you wish. Kids can give them to grown ups as gifts if they don't want to keep them. I actually have a small leaf shaped coaster/mug rug that I put my cell phone on when I come into the house. The kids can set keys, jewelry or other items on them, too.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for your idea, Strickliese. What a nice way to introduce them to this site too.... especially my more advanced students. I don't know if the rest of you do this, but I talk about Knitting Paradise whenever I meet someone in the yarn departments. This has got to be the best place on the internet!!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Knit a square, or squares (more can be done at home, purchase more wool in store, practice what you teach them?) and make a small blanket. They might already be able to sew (to sew it together) or they could come back for another class with you?


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned by making a simple knit hanger cover. The first was basic stockinette stitch. We could decorate it after completion however we wanted. I still make them by the dozens. So many silky materials that just won't stay on a regular hanger, but don't slip off on these, as well as the pants that don't get that hanger wrinkle. They could decorate with felt that has been cut out in heart shapes, or flowers, to sew on around the hanger base to decorate it up. If they already know how to crochet, they could do crocheted flowers for that area. Once they have the basic down, they are great for teaching pattern knitting on. They don't take long, and have no increases or decreases to deal with while teaching patterns.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I like your idea Hazel. Smart.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Janina said:


> I like your idea Hazel. Smart.


Thank you! I did this with a beginning class of women and girls, because most of them said they didn't want to make a scarf.

Hazel


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

how about mobile phone covers/mp3 purses. Only need a simple square sewn up in half. Could have a cuff. practicl and useful and an easy project. all the best


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

One quick thought about slippers. They are VERY slippery ( no pun intended ) on wood/vinyl floors if you don't put those rubber dots on the bottom. I vividly remember slipping and falling in a pair of slippers that my aunt made me when I was a youth. I never wanted to learn to make slippers because of that memory, although I am sure that on carpeting, it would be fine. I'm just sayin...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

or for sliding on the floors? just saying.. kids would love em and your floor would stay shiny.



KarenJo said:


> One quick thought about slippers. They are VERY slippery ( no pun intended ) on wood/vinyl floors if you don't put those rubber dots on the bottom. I vividly remember slipping and falling in a pair of slippers that my aunt made me when I was a youth. I never wanted to learn to make slippers because of that memory, although I am sure that on carpeting, it would be fine. I'm just sayin...


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

janesflute said:


> Wow! You guys are awesome!! I love all the suggestions. Anyone else wish to comment? I'm happy with any project ideas. Thank you! Jane


There's always potholders, or mats for plates and cups.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

i agree


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Headbands!

They can make them for themselves or gifts. They don't require cotton craft yarn, which has no "give" and is harder to use.

The next piece of advice (although you didn't ask...) is as soon as they finish their first project, whatever that is, have them immediately do a second one -- maybe in another color but they will be really encouraged by how much they have improved and how much easier it is the second time. In a lot of instances, they can really see how much more consistent their stitches are.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Headbands!
> 
> They can make them for themselves or gifts. They don't require cotton craft yarn, which has no "give" and is harder to use.
> 
> The next piece of advice (although you didn't ask...) is as soon as they finish their first project, whatever that is, have them immediately do a second one -- maybe in another color but they will be really encouraged by how much they have improved and how much easier it is the second time. In a lot of instances, they can really see how much more consistent their stitches are.


That make a second project as soon as they finish the first one is brilliant! I'll definitely follow your advice the next time I teach knitting.

Hazel


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


I taught a class at the library last year and we made garter stitch headbands and dishcloths. The headbands  are very popular right now with the younger set, they can be embellished or worn plain. The class was a big hit and I've been asked to teach again this year.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

The very first project I made were the old slippers...you knit them flat...in straight garter stitch and then knit and purl for toe...draw up the toe and then sew up the back..i was so thrilled with my first pair of slippers...and I could actually wear them wow......that is what made me say..I can make things that are useful and pretty....and I do like the idea of i-pad and phone cozies...even little bags that are useful..thing kids like....


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

The first thing we made in my first knitting class was a pair of simple slippers. Actually, they weren't all that simple for me, but I learned to increase, decrease, knit, purl, knit in the back of the stitch, etc. all in one relatively easy project and had something nice to wear for my efforts


----------



## willowsfan (Jul 25, 2011)

I am teaching 5th grader at my elementary school. They have all just finished headbands and are thrilled with them. Each wore it as soon as they were done. I cast on 10 stitches using Lion Brand Wool Ease in bright colors. The challenge for them was to have 10 stitches when they were done with the row. All finally achieved the task and the finished products looked great.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


I'm late Jane, but I WISH I would have started on wash cloths, instead of a sweater like I did. Just my 2c worth!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

If you do the cowl or mitts, etc.. You will have to teach circular knitting.. Is that what you want to do for the first class??

How about a kitchen towel or something if you don't want a scarf?


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

Hey there K...did you know that you can buy the non-skid liquid in most craft stores? You can put any design or amount of it on the bottoms of your home made non skid knits.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cell phone cozies, napkin rings, small toys so they can learn to sew, coasters mug cozy's, small items then go to throws and shawls afghans once they learn the basics the rest is easy
have them make up something to show you have fun


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Keep in mind that if they're brand new knitters, it will take time for them to get their tension cosistent.


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

How about coasters or placemats?


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

Baby blankets


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Jane, 
There aren't any places near me for knitting lessons so I've been teaching myself. 
I did a "Churchmouse Classics cowl called Annabella's Cowl" on circular needles which includes a stockinette border and ribbing in knit and purl.
I just knitted a wool scarf in which I started out with seed stitch but soon became bored. So I started experimenting it was fun and the scarf is warm. Suits me.
But now I've started knitting samples of ribbing from a book called "Maran Illustrated". I used sugar and cream cotton, making a dish cloth with a pattern called diagonal ribbing. Now I'm making another one called mistake stitch rib.
[I think wool is easier to use for beginning knitting. It has more give than cotton but it is my opinion the samples are more useful for the kitchen where wool is more suited for apparel.] 
Anyway, Maran Illustrated has instructions for the ribbing, lace making, basic knit and purl designs plus increase and decrease instructions. In between each section it has small projects, starting with a dish cloth, a simple beanie, a sleeveless top etc, etc. My difficulty is in reading some of the patterns, especially some that make their own special stitches.
I helps to make the samples because it is repeat, repeat, repeat.
Hope this is helpful to you.
Colleen


janesflute said:


> I begin teaching knitting classes at one of the local stores in a couple of weeks, and am getting worried thinking about what projects to use for the beginning knitters. I personally hate the scarf idea, even though I'm sure everyone learned on one, and have been thinking of doing cowls as a starting project for the teen/adult group. However, I'd appreciate any and all ideas you'd all be willing to share for the children's "first" projects. There are two beginning classes - one for children, and one for teens and adults. I think that once the first project is out of the way, the classes will be a lot of fun, but it's the first one that has me most concerned. I really want to instill a love of this craft in these students, so any and all ideas will be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!! Jane


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> or for sliding on the floors? just saying.. kids would love em and your floor would stay shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mother said her mom had the kids put on their dad's old socks and slide around to bring a shine to newly polished wood floors. The kids thought it was great fun

I like the idea of making a couple of small squares, then making a bag. The 2 squares are not likely to be the same as their skills will be improving, but the finished project will still be cute.
If they make a short scarf/neck warmer it won't matter if both ends don't look the same.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

That would be my first guess to maybe a small washcloth I taught my 10yr old niece a scarf she makes them now. There are a lot of dishcloths online I think that would be very good for starting out.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

My first knitting project at school was a sewing needle holder. It was a garter stitch piece folded in half with a stocking stitch centre piece sewn into the centre. On the outside we embroidered a very simple flower and that was it. My mom loved it


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

how about a book mark with a point on the end. This teaches cast on and increase and you can have them knit, purl,or any combination .also teach bind off and how you handle the needles to do different stitches. I have taught a 9yr old to a 64yr old . The 64 yr old was left handed and I taught her how to knit right handed. I believe that you knit with both hands. I hoped this helped. Gail


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

jenk57 said:


> I like the idea of washcloths. I made several of them when I was learning. Since they are small, they do not take forever to make (which can lose the attention of kids). It is a great way to practice different stitch patterns can be without feeling it was a waste of time. I just thought it was pointless to spend hours practicing a stitch, never to use it for anything.
> 
> Once the stitches are down, then I would move towards a scarf or bag of some sort. They do not take too long, and then can be used.


I think that washcloths are a wonderful learning tool. I do not know how many sessions the classes are, you could teach one stitch each session and the students could finish it during the week. At the end of the class you could show the students how to join them. TA DA they have something wonderful as a first project.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> [email protected]


Ann, just a heads up. Do not put your email address in a post. Ask the person to PM (Private Message) you. People other than our friends at Knitting Paradise can read any post and you may get many unwanted email.

BTW Welcome to the site, you will love it here.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sue,
For sure, if it is deliberate and gets the little ones to do some helpful chores, I say go for it


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

hlynnknits said:


> Hey there K...did you know that you can buy the non-skid liquid in most craft stores? You can put any design or amount of it on the bottoms of your home made non skid knits.


Yup...I knew about it...just made me laugh thinking about slipping in those slippers all those years ago and had to share...still don't like making slippers, though...


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

So many wonderful ideas, i think maybe dishcloths and then maybe the towel toppers to go with it??


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Small bags to hold cell phones would be good. They can make them as gifts for parents. Maybe even for themselves. It seems like kids with cell phones are getting younger and younger all the time. Maybe an Ipod holder? It can be knit as a flat piece and sewn up. If knit with larger needles, it's a quick satisfaction piece. I adapted one for my boss's cell phone for Christmas. She was always losing her Bluetooth earpiece and this was the perfect solution. She loves hers.


Do you have the pattern for this project? I like it and all the other ideas. I have been teaching and although I started them off with a scarf each there was a specific reason (one of the ladies had had a stroke before New Years and has having problems with her left hand and using the larger needles and bulky yarn was easier for her).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

How about a simple headband?


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

hoo.com said:


> how about dishcloth for the adult. I love my dishclothes . they make a nice gift ,
> are fun and easy to make. They can also be used as a wash cloth.


My MIL using them for face cloths as they are good for exfoliating. I like the idea of the dishcloths as well. I am always knitting one sometimes have several on needles. One really challenging one, one "fun and different" one and on of the grandmother's favorite Dishcloth. 
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Some great Ideas have been given. Whatever you choose should involve learning more than one skill.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

KarenJo said:


> hlynnknits said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there K...did you know that you can buy the non-skid liquid in most craft stores? You can put any design or amount of it on the bottoms of your home made non skid knits.
> ...


Which store or where can you buy the non-skid liquid? I looked in Joann's, Michael's, AC Moores, not one had any. I finally purchsed some latex decorative fabric paint to make my slippers skid proof.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

The class I took over 30 years ago was for a "patchwork" pillow. the pillow had nine patches of different stitches and we learned to sew seams by stitching them together. I used 3 different yarns in shades of blue, so I got to knit on different textures too.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Luck with your class. You now have a GREAT stash of project ideas. I just want to share a teaching story with you. About a dozen years ago I taught my sixth graders to knit. Last month a young man, one of the sixth graders now a math teacher and a newly wed, asked me to help him with his knitting. He was making an afghan and had twisted a few stitches. He said he knits because of learning in sixth grade! You are going to have such rewards!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Jane,
Check out the DAUGHTER thread from FEb 8th...sounds like fingerless gloves should be on your list of knitting projects if there is a pattern that is knit on straights. Maybe more advanced knitters could sew the seams...


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

I do agree with gloves as well. They might need to be excited having the outcome product to allow them keep knitting, if that's a pair of glove, i dont think they'll stop after knitting one as they need two as a set! That'll be good for them to hve the opportunity to co n bo by themselves as well.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi and thank you all!! This has been a great experience being able to read all your ideas! I will try to get pictures for you to see, and again, thank you for taking the time to write with all these wonderful projects!! The children, their parents, and my adult students all thank you! Jane


----------



## Kaju (Jan 23, 2011)

Jane,
There is an easy ball, I believe it is called a gevlochen (German for Ball that is easy to make and fun to give. Kids love it, dementia patients love it. It is on Ravelry. It is made of 6 strips of knitted yarn which is knitter choice best around 18 stitches, knitted for 76 rows. It looks best in primary colors and it is woven together then joined. I haven't made one in a while so I'm not sure of the exact number of stitches I can see a group having fun trying to weave it together. Good luck and happy knitting :thumbup: Kaju


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Bookmarks are a very quick starter - achieving a finished article almost instantly! Then they could embroider initials or avatar on
Good luck


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have teen and younger relatives and grandbabies and they insisted on learning to make hats, the cowl would be great also. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Mug rug can fill in the time, too.
> Heart mug rug.
> http://felting.craftgossip.com/2011/01/28/free-knit-pattern-cute-heart-mug-rug/


Hi btibbs70, thanks for sharing this little one, I have made one this morning, they are very quick indeed! I do small teddy bears for charity and will now also include these.
Warmest regards
SueH


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

shockey said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Mug rug can fill in the time, too.
> ...


I have made a couple of these during meetings. they are really quick. right now I am working on baby bibs. I have a great great nephew and a infant cousin that I am working on bibs for.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

In Milwaukee every summer they have different ethnic music festivals. The week of Irish Fest, one of the colleges holds Irish Fest summer school with classes for all ages--dance, music, art, crafts...
The *children's* knitting class always taught an easy hat. They used a 16" circular needle (large size) and very bulky yarn. They only used the stockinette stitch--knit every round. When it came time to decrease, they k2tog across the round. Then cut the yarn and drew it through the loops.
They all had cute rolled brim hats and everyone was successful.
Only after they were successful with that did they go on to learn purl.
You didn't say what age you are teaching, but these were ages 6-10.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I would go with fingerless gloves or washcloths because cowls have seams and/or use the circulars. Are you going to teach on circulars? The coiled cords would be a distraction.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

The circulars aren't a problem in 16" length. They are too short to coil.


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

when I took my first knitting class we made mittens with DPN. this was the best cuz now I have no fear of dpn's like so many people I read about on this forum. so I don't think it matters what u make but I suggest using dpn


----------



## juanitah03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Chubby said:


> The class I took over 30 years ago was for a "patchwork" pillow. the pillow had nine patches of different stitches and we learned to sew seams by stitching them together. I used 3 different yarns in shades of blue, so I got to knit on different textures too.


I like this idea a lot. I think I will tell my students so that they can choose the next project.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow Jane: Thre are some really great ideas here for a first project in knitting. I wish you the very best of luck with your classes. Essie from Oz


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

I have to agree with Dreamweaver, do not start a beginner on a circular needle or dp needle project. All kids have cell phones, so why not make a cell phone cover? It's an easy rectangle that gets sewn into a pocket. Or how about a small coin purse? Same idea, easy rectangle, sewn into shape with a cute button.

My 2 cents worth,
Debra


----------

